# Torpedo testing station..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2016)

I have just returned from a holiday in Scotland.i met up with missy up there and we travelled Scotland together.it was not really going to be an exploring holiday.but I did manage to fit in seventeen explores.three on route and thirteen up there and one little one on the way home.we met up with stussy too up there who showed us some nice stuff.but I have still seen plenty of other stuff.lots of beautiful landscapes and we stayed in nice hotels and had nice meals and went swimming.all in all it was a great week.and thank you for a great week.with lots of laughs fun and adventure...this was one site we visited.missy had been here a few times.but she still loves it.the place is trashed.but I loved it here.the setting alone is worth a visit.set on the loch edge near the village of arrochar it open ended in 1912 and used till 1986,the range was used at its peak in 1944 when twelve thousand torpedos were tested here the testing was done by submarines or adapted vessels were they aimed at targets.but aiming below them too make sure they were firing in a straight line.as I looked around the site I noticed little train tracks running everywhere.even to a jetty which was for loading them on the vessel.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 6, 2016)

Brilliant stuff, glad you enjoyed your holiday. I can't wait to see the rest of your finds.


----------



## smiler (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Sep 6, 2016)

Fabulous pictures matey - it was not a exploring holiday but you did 17 explores lol - i hope you did that derelict theme park.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 6, 2016)

Fantastic report and great photos Mikeymutt  looks like a cool place to visit!


----------



## dirge (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool looking place and some stunning shots!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2016)

tazong said:


> Fabulous pictures matey - it was not a exploring holiday but you did 17 explores lol - i hope you did that derelict theme park.



Thank you all.the amusement park was top of my list and was not far from where she lives.about an hour.but I went two other places which I liked a lot..but I am returning so will tick it off


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Stunning pix. You nailed that one Mikey...


----------



## Conrad (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice bit of iron work, nicely shot.


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2016)

Just brilliant, I really love the way your photos show the locations context within the surrounding landscape. Lovely photos MM.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 6, 2016)

Superb photos and a nice location. Your first shot is my favourite, you captured the loch as well as dereliction.


----------



## degenerate (Sep 7, 2016)

Fantastic stuff Mikey, it looks rather relaxing now


----------



## Malenis (Sep 7, 2016)

I need to get myself to Scotland! Nice one, fab photos


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mikey, you can even make a trashed site look stunning !! Really enjoyed this mate and the history, you truly are the TOP DOG ........... (see what i did there..... !!)


----------



## night crawler (Sep 7, 2016)

Great photos lots of atmosphere to them though a little too much HDR for my likeing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.yeah I see what you done fluffy.very good ha hs ☺ I know hdr ain't everyone's cup of tea.but I guess it's my style now


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice one mate! I was there on my last trip, stopped off on the way back from another explore because we spotted it earlier that day. I had no idea what it was and didn't bother taking any pics. You have captured this beautifully, and I have been wondering what this place was so thank you for sharing! : )


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

So well photographed,think your opening shot is a real stunner.


----------

